# Two fat ladies



## SpikeC (Aug 13, 2011)

The large lady was just flattening a chunk of rabbit with what looked for all the world like a CCK 1103! 
Rabbit layered with bacon. Braised in wine.
"season to your own taste- no one knows your own taste but you".


----------



## ecchef (Aug 14, 2011)

I thought one of them was dead.:scratchhead:


----------



## jmforge (Aug 14, 2011)

One of them is currently deceased.


----------



## Ichi (Aug 14, 2011)

So obviously, one of them has sung...:aikido:


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 14, 2011)

Ichi said:


> So obviously, one of them has sung...:aikido:


 
HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Wow.....


----------



## steeley (Aug 14, 2011)

I thought they were fun to watch.




[/IMG]


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Aug 14, 2011)

They were a hoot! But holy crap! their food will kill a guy! What a way to go though


----------



## jmforge (Aug 14, 2011)

No kidding. It occurred to me that if the one surviving fat lady continued to cook and eat that same way as she did on that show, she might count as two by now. aCtually, it wasn't the diet that got the one lady. It was smoking.


PierreRodrigue said:


> They were a hoot! But holy crap! their food will kill a guy! What a way to go though


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 14, 2011)

As a public health expert, I usually tell people they shouldn't worry about dying from obesity if they are smokers. Smoking will usually kill them before the suffering from the obesity consequences really kicks in...

Saw the two fat ladies yesterday 'I fried the potatoes in lard. You can use olive oil, if you must (looks disgusted), but lard is better.' Deadly fun 

Stefan


----------



## jmforge (Aug 15, 2011)

But aren't health experts quietly having to admit that the tarnished image of lard and butter should be at least partially rehabilitated because after decades of pushing margarine and shortening, we have been hearing for at least 15-20 years that those aren't really better for you and and for the last 5 that they may actually be worse?


apicius9 said:


> As a public health expert, I usually tell people they shouldn't worry about dying from obesity if they are smokers. Smoking will usually kill them before the suffering from the obesity consequences really kicks in...
> 
> Saw the two fat ladies yesterday 'I fried the potatoes in lard. You can use olive oil, if you must (looks disgusted), but lard is better.' Deadly fun
> 
> Stefan


----------

